

Most Heinousest Recruiter Ever? - davelnewton
http://www.meetup.com/nycruby/messages/68237252/
The ensuing discussions and threats were... interesting. A little disappointing considering how hard some people work to keep this kind of talk out of the community.
======
sodevious
I just wrote about this:
[https://medium.com/p/d829e4a08a93](https://medium.com/p/d829e4a08a93)

He sucks and this situation is awful, but not unheard of.

~~~
davelnewton
I'm visiting his company on Monday, I work a few blocks away. I got tired of
being threatened via email.

~~~
sodevious
Be safe!

------
ritchiea
He also insulted the nyc.rb list afterwards.

And if that's not bad enough he had previously called another dev a "fag" in
an exchange about recruiting: [http://seldo.tumblr.com/post/10140794798/tech-
recruitment-ho...](http://seldo.tumblr.com/post/10140794798/tech-recruitment-
how-not-to-do-it)

His name is Beau Gould, don't recruit through this guy.

